# What is a good price to pay for a Great Dane puppy?



## I_love_my_poopers (Oct 29, 2008)

My husband saw a few ads in the paper for AKC great dane puppies $500, they were microchiped, i forgot what else it said. I thought great danes went for alot more??? Someday i want to get a great dane, right now i dont have the time with our 5 animals and a newborn. I guess thats not too bad of a price, i got my "clearance puppy" lab for 200, i thought that was really cheap for a pure bread choc lab.


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

Pet puppies in my area are going for about $1200 from reputable breeders. Frankly, with the number of health problems in danes and the cost of treating ANY medical issue in a giant breed dog, it's sort of pennywise and pound foolish to think that buying a cheap puppy is a good deal.


----------



## Nes (Aug 27, 2009)

I agree with Dogstar - your usually looking at 1000-$1400+ for a dane!! 

That's a little fishy that the pups are so cheap. 

You can get "clearance" puppies from time to time, usually it just means they are a little older  but an entire litter shouldn't be that cheap.


----------



## I_love_my_poopers (Oct 29, 2008)

I didn't mean that i was thinking about getting the great dane because it was cheap or that i got my lab because she was cheap, she was one of the last 2 puppies out of a 12 litter to go. 500 seemed cheap for a great dane is why i asked how much they usually go for.


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

I_love_my_poopers said:


> *My husband saw a few ads in the paper *for AKC great dane puppies $500, they were microchiped, i forgot what else it said. I thought great danes went for alot more??? Someday i want to get a great dane, right now i dont have the time with our 5 animals and a newborn. I guess thats not too bad of a price, i got my "clearance puppy" lab for 200, i thought that was really cheap for a pure bread choc lab.


NO REPUTABLE BREEDER WILL SELL PUPPIES IN A PAPER. 

Actually, reputable breeders DO NOT have to put up any kind of ads... (that's easy to find like in a paper) because they often have waiting lists for their litters. 
A "breeder" who advertises in the paper and puts AKC right out there knows nothing and is doing it purely for money. $500 dollars is NOTHING... hell a reputably reputably bred "pet quality" puppy is twice that amount and sometimes more.

PLEASE stay away from any kind of ads in newspapers, craigslist, nextdaypet ads etc. 

One way you can find a reputable breeder is go to shows. Go to dane specialty shows and you will find TONS. Many and most of them are ALWAYS happy to answer questions and help you find the right breeder for you. You can also go onto Danes Online and learn the ABCs of how to look for a REPUTABLE BREEDER. Another way can be getting onto a forum and creating some sort of relationship with show people and breeders. (But remember it's not just about, Okay whats the price? It's about creating a LASTING RELATIONSHIP with the breeder of your future puppy... that is how you can differ the best from the best)

$500 dollars alone will not cover the cost of all the health testing a sire and dam will need. And that is the MOST important thing to look for when searching for a Great Dane Breeder... for any dog breeder to be exact.

Does this person show? Has their dog been proven? Do they do it for the betterment of their breed? Do they participate in anything other than showing? DO THEY HEALTH TEST? Study the pedigrees and so on. 
Oh man I could go ON AND ON... I highly suggest that if you are serious about searching for a reputably bred great dane puppy you join DOL and start learning now. We can help you with SO much, with everything. 
(No breeders are listed on the forum and you cannot ask for breeders to be listed in a thread... you can ask for help on how to start looking and WHERE to start looking)

My sn is the same as it is here... so if you decide to take the route pm me and I'll refer you to a few friends on there. The biggest key is EDUCATION EDUCATION EDUCATION and how to spot a BYB from a Reputable Breeder. A poorly bred great dane can be littered with too many health problems to risk it. The other route would be Rescuing if you are not ready to search for a reputably bred one. (BUT be aware that rescues do not come with any sort of health testing or heads up... anything can happen, and also NOTHING can happen. I've been VERY lucky with both my rescues, as no sort of health problems have arised "YET".)

GOOD LUCK and I hope you are really ready to learn 
Nessa

P.S. what kind of Health Testing was done on your lab? and what titles show or field did the parents have? Having it put up as a "Clearance" puppy does sound very BYBish and or Hobby Breeder to me. But I could be wrong. The main thing is Health Testing and some kind of judging that the dog is worthy of being bred and bettering the breed. ETA: I have heard of these sort of discounts when there is something 'wrong' with a puppy...


----------



## txcollies (Oct 23, 2007)

*NO REPUTABLE BREEDER WILL SELL PUPPIES IN A PAPER. *

Maybe not with Danes, but some breeders of other breeds certainly do advertise pet pups in the paper. Homes are screened just as thoroughly, and they still use a contract, but will still advertise. 

Just a thought...

I agree with the rest of your post, though. Especially going to the Dane specialties, they are SO MUCH FUN. ;-) I love watching them.


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

txcollies said:


> *NO REPUTABLE BREEDER WILL SELL PUPPIES IN A PAPER. *
> 
> Maybe not with Danes, but some breeders of other breeds certainly do advertise pet pups in the paper. Homes are screened just as thoroughly, and they still use a contract, but will still advertise.
> 
> ...


Thank you for that txcollies , I have yet to see or hear of any with Danes though... and you're probably right, maybe with other breeds *thumbs up*. To the OP: So it's good nonetheless to be on your toes. Make sure all the right questions are asked... and you have your game down before jumping in to anything and assuming a breeder is reputable. 

And YES I know they are sooo much fun! Ugh, I should have 2 shows under my belt now  but the week I was supposed to go to a huge specialty, Callahan got deathly sick (i'm sure most of you remember) and I missed everything. (Lost the plane tickets and payment on the hotel rooms ugh!) My baby comes first . One of these days... I will get there! I keep up in so many other ways though hehe! My friends have taken their web cams to the shows so that I can watch in real time HAHA! Isn't that funny?! Oh I cant wait to get to one in person! They are just such great specimens in the ring... and then once they know they are done... they are total clowns! Haha!
Nessa


----------



## txcollies (Oct 23, 2007)

We always get a huge dane entry at the March shows here in Ft Worth. I love petting the dogs and talking to the people, if I have time to get away from my own breeds! lol

We get a lot of danes around here. I like them.


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

txcollies said:


> We always get a huge dane entry at the March shows here in Ft Worth. *I love petting the dogs and talking to the people, if I have time to get away from my own breeds!* lol
> 
> We get a lot of danes around here. I like them.


Hehe, oh man I bet it's tough. You end up being absorbed into your breed, but at the same time you want to go and check out and admire another. Danes are truly _something else_  just magnificent creatures <3. Every breed is magnificent in their own way.
PM being sent to you txcollies
Nessa


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Yes some breeders do indeed advertise in newspapers. I'm sure Great Danes too, when people breed to better the breed etc they also have to pay the bills for health checks and care and whatever so sometimes pups are sold to help with expenses as not all breeders even if they are trying to breed properly are extremely wealthy. 

Sorry not trying to burst anybody's dream bubble on breeding. In the real world sometimes that has to happen.


----------



## SunnyPaw (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi "I_LOVE_MY_POOPERS" (what a cute name!)
I saw you are located in Bremerton, WA area, so I went to PetFinder.com to search for beautiful great danes that need to be adopted into a loving home. Great Danes near Bremerton, WA. 
So many beautiful pups, so little time. When the time is right for you, I hope a very special dog makes his or her way into your loving home (and into your hearts). 

Best wishes, and keep lovin' your poopers!


----------



## txcollies (Oct 23, 2007)

Danes and Dobes are on my "I wonder" list... LOL I think I'd just rather watch than own one, though. 

I'm usually tied up showing setters and collies, hard to watch the other rings. lol



wvasko said:


> Yes some breeders do indeed advertise in newspapers. I'm sure Great Danes too, when people breed to better the breed etc they also have to pay the bills for health checks and care and whatever so sometimes pups are sold to help with expenses as not all breeders even if they are trying to breed properly are extremely wealthy.
> 
> Sorry not trying to burst anybody's dream bubble on breeding. In the real world sometimes that has to happen.


That was what I wanted to say, but didn't have time to put down. Thank you, sir.


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

wvasko said:


> Yes some breeders do indeed advertise in newspapers. I'm sure Great Danes too, when people breed to better the breed etc they also have to pay the bills for health checks and care and whatever so sometimes pups are sold to help with expenses as not all breeders even if they are trying to breed properly are extremely wealthy.
> 
> Sorry not trying to burst anybody's dream bubble on breeding. In the real world sometimes that has to happen.


 No bubble bursted... it happens. 



txcollies said:


> Danes and Dobes are on my "I wonder" list... LOL I think I'd just rather watch than own one, though.
> 
> I'm usually tied up showing setters and collies, hard to watch the other rings. lol


Oh and MANNN, totally my other 'want' as well. Dobes are just so graceful... if I had to try my hand at another breed whether it be in showing/obedience/agility or schutzhund, it would definitely be Dobes .
Nessa


----------



## txcollies (Oct 23, 2007)

I wrote you back, btw. 

Love Dobes, nice dogs. GREAT obedience dogs, and great show dogs.


----------



## PandaBear (Sep 6, 2009)

Reputable breeders usually sell their dogs for no less than 1000$.I am in process of buying a bichon fise for 1800$ (pet quality), from a very reputable breeder.


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

PandaBear said:


> Reputable breeders usually sell their dogs for no less than 1000$.I am in process of buying a bichon fise for 1800$ (pet quality), from a very reputable breeder.


Congrats Panda Bear! Cant wait to see pics and watch the pup grow up!
Nessa


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

PandaBear said:


> Reputable breeders usually sell their dogs for no less than 1000$.I am in process of buying a bichon fise for 1800$ (pet quality), from a very reputable breeder.


Panda
That's an awful lot of money for a pet quality pup. Not judging, just saying.


----------



## PandaBear (Sep 6, 2009)

wvasko said:


> Panda
> That's an awful lot of money for a pet quality pup. Not judging, just saying.


Well I would much rather spend 1800$ on a good quality pup, then spend 1800 on veterinary expenses as a result of bad breeding.


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

wvasko said:


> Panda
> That's an awful lot of money for a pet quality pup. Not judging, just saying.


You know I've always been curious about other breeds, and what the price range usually is from Reputable Breeders. With Danes $1800 is not bad considering a good pet quality pup ETA: also depends on color- Harls being the highest priced. But I've always wondered with others, especially small breeds. Seems like this thread could turn into a good educational bit.
Nessa


----------



## txcollies (Oct 23, 2007)

wvasko said:


> Panda
> That's an awful lot of money for a pet quality pup. Not judging, just saying.


That's what I wondering. Wow, that's high. 

I couldn't pay that much for a pet. Think $800 is about as high as I'd go. And that's still higher than I'd like.

Collies go from $400 to $800. I sell all of mine for $400. My irish breeder sells her pets for $800, that seems pretty fair.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

wvasko said:


> Panda
> That's an awful lot of money for a pet quality pup. Not judging, just saying.


Really? (please know this is honest curiousity!)

I have always heard from German shepherd people that even for a pet quality pup in the German show lines, you can expect to pay anywhere from $1200 - $2500, which is the price I've been seeing. With the working lines, you can pay $1000 - $2000 for a pet quality pup. I paid $1200 for a low drive, limited registered pet quality puppy and thought that was perfectly standard. 

I also thought that the show line breeder in my area who charged $1800 for a pet quality puppy wasn't being unreasonable at all, either. 

Is this a breed thing? I thought your above statement implied that this is a expensive price for any pet quality pup, not just limited to Bichons.


----------



## Great Big Puppy (Dec 16, 2008)

My dane didn't cost me a dime (to purchase that is). His crate cost me $150.00, back in 1991. His parents and relatives were splashed all over the GDA Magazine. He was amazing. He was definately show quality, but the lady who bred him went through a divorce right after the litter was born. She held on to him but when he was a year old, she realized she couldn't do him justice. When I got him he was scared of everything. (at the 1st obedience class, he jumped through the 1/2 open window of our car, to get back in the car!!!) Anyway with patience he became the most awesome dog I have ever been owned by! He passed away a the age of 8 1/2 from cancer of the throght (sp), (after surviving bloat surgery 2 years prior). Sorry, I didn't mean to run on, but kind of like others have said, for the most part you will get what you pay for, but sometimes that is not always the case. Just do lots of research, and when you find a breeder or two you like, take a step back and really analyze what they are offering. Just because a dog cost $1200 or $1800 and somebody elses cost 500-600, does not ALWAYS mean that the higher cost is the better option, but sometimes it is. 

If you decide to get a dane sometime, I wish you good luck! They are truley magnificent animals!


----------



## PandaBear (Sep 6, 2009)

The pup is good quality but the parents have neumorous titles in agility,obediance,and conformation. But I guess the breeder thinks that it is not a show dog so, her show dogs go for 2500$. But I have no intentions of breeding, or showing the dog for conformation. So I dont need a show dog. That is what you get when living near the Hamptons.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Price really varies between breeds and lines. A working bred border collie from really well known trial lines may cost you $500. Show bred bcs are substantially more usually. A pet quality papillon you're looking at at least $750-$1800. Some breeders it'll be more. Mia was $1400 and I consider that pretty normal.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

wvasko said:


> No it's not a breed thing it's more of a me thing. A petquality dog that cost 1800.00 would have to walk on water and have a steady job.


Got it, thanks for clarifying. 

When I first joined this forum, I think, and mentioned I was looking to pay anywhere up to $3000 for a puppy, I think someone told me to better expect it to poop out gold... now THAT I wouldn't mind picking up


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Equinox said:


> Really? (please know this is honest curiousity!)
> 
> I have always heard from German shepherd people that even for a pet quality pup in the German show lines, you can expect to pay anywhere from $1200 - $2500, which is the price I've been seeing. With the working lines, you can pay $1000 - $2000 for a pet quality pup. I paid $1200 for a low drive, limited registered pet quality puppy and thought that was perfectly standard.
> 
> ...


It's not a breed thing, it's a me thing and 1800.00 pet quality dog better walk on water and have a steady full time job.


----------



## I_love_my_poopers (Oct 29, 2008)

chul3l3ies1126 said:


> NO REPUTABLE BREEDER WILL SELL PUPPIES IN A PAPER.
> 
> Actually, reputable breeders DO NOT have to put up any kind of ads... (that's easy to find like in a paper) because they often have waiting lists for their litters.
> A "breeder" who advertises in the paper and puts AKC right out there knows nothing and is doing it purely for money. $500 dollars is NOTHING... hell a reputably reputably bred "pet quality" puppy is twice that amount and sometimes more.
> ...


When i got my lab puppy she wasnt listed as a "clearance puppy" I only said that because i got it from the movie marley and me. I call her my clearance puppy cuz its cute!


----------

